# Barsche mitnahme



## Jura3003 (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo Lieber Holland Experte..sagen Sie nun wie viele Barsche darf ich nach Deutschland mitnehmen?


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Es ist verboten auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mehr als 15 (!) getötete Süßwasserfische größer als 15 cm zu besitzen.


----------



## Jura3003 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Vielen Dank!!Also heißt das dass nicht mehr als 15 stück?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Hier kannst du dich mal durchlesen:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm
Mit dem Ziel möglichst viel Fisch nach Hause zu bringen, würde ich dir einen Forellensee empfehlen. 
Damit machst du dir in NL ganz sicher keine Freunde...
Gruss ROY


----------



## nordbeck (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Kommt auch drauf an wo du angelst und auf die Jahreszeit. 

Freunde machst du dir sicherlich nicht damit. Muss aber jeder selbst wissen, wer aber karpfen entnimmt und von den karperboys gesehen wird kann mit ärger rechnen.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



> wer aber Karpfen entnimmt und von den karperboys gesehen wird kann mit ärger rechnen.



Hä, was sind Karperboys, eventuell militante Wasserschwein Sodomisten, die für ihre Lustobjekte kämpfen?

Jürgen


----------



## nordbeck (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Exakt jene. Auch hantas genannt.


----------



## zorra (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Kommt auch drauf an wo du angelst und auf die Jahreszeit.
> 
> Freunde machst du dir sicherlich nicht damit. Muss aber jeder selbst wissen, wer aber karpfen entnimmt und von den karperboys gesehen wird kann mit ärger rechnen.


 ....und wene von Raubfischanglern erwischt wirst haste noch mehr Ärger.
gr.zorra


----------



## nordbeck (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

das weiss ich nicht, aber bei karpfenanglern an nem typischen karpfenteich hab ich schon gesehen wie leute mit nem deutschen kennzeichen nen karpfen lebend eingetütet haben und dafür ordentlich kassieren mussten ^^


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Traut man den Käsköppen gar nich zu.:q


----------



## nordbeck (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

in der gruppe sind die doch immer ganz stark. genau wie die anderen minderheiten


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Wenn ich das nächste Mal in A'dam bin muß ich auf dem Rückweg mal halten und mir paar Karpfen für die Räuchertonne ziehen.:q


----------



## nordbeck (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

ist das ne grassorte die ich nicht kenne?


----------



## Haesel (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Karpfen darf man gar nicht entnehmen....nur mal so zur Info.....

In Holland gilt Catch und Release......


----------



## nordbeck (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

kommt auf verein und region an, nur mal so zur info.


----------



## zanderzone (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Nur mal zur Info: Totaler Quatsch, Haessel!!!


----------



## Haesel (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

In den Bereichen in denen ich in Limburg und Nord Holland geangelt habe, musste man Karpfen zurücksetzen. In Holland ist halt Catch & Release.


----------



## Haesel (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Es ist kein totaler Quatsch.....

Mit dem kleinen Vispas darf man gar keinen Fisch entnehmen...

Allgemeine Bedingungen zum Vispas :


Gefangener Fisch muss unbeschadet in dasselbe Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden, außer:
er ist zum Eigenverzehr bestimmt (dann sofort mit einem kräftigen Schlag auf den Kopf töten);

er als Köderfisch mitgenommen wird. Hierzu müssen die Verhaltesregeln für das Mitnehmen von Köderfischen eingehalten werden. Für Köderfische die größer als 15 cm sind, gilt eine Maximalmenge von 10 Stück.

Verhaltensregeln für das Mitnehmen von Köderfischen:

Köderfische dürfen unter der Beachtung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen (geschützte Arten, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen) lebend mitgenommen werden;
Sorge für eine ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung der Fische;
Köderfische sind vor der Verwendung zu töten;
Setze lebende Fische nur in das Herkunftsgewässer zurück.


Gefangener Karpfen muss immer lebend in dasselbe Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden (catch & release). Soweit nicht anders angegeben, ist das zeitweise verwahren in einem Setzkescher oder einer Aufbewahrungstasche in demselben Gewässer erlaubt.


----------



## zanderzone (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

C&R ist aber nicht überall vorgeschrieben!!! In manchen gebieten ja, in manchen Gebieten nein!


----------



## Camouflage (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Verbot hin oder her, 
hinter der Grenze sind wir Gäste und sollten uns dementsprechend verhalten.

LG,
Nils


----------



## nordbeck (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Haha glaub das sieht kaum einer so leider. Vorgestern noch wieder 6 deutscheussen mit 39 Ruten gesehen an nem Gewässer wo Entnahmeverbot herrscht. Als wenn die auch nur etwas zurücksetzen


----------



## Roy Digerhund (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Haha glaub das sieht kaum einer so leider. Vorgestern noch wieder 6 deutscheussen mit 39 Ruten gesehen an nem Gewässer wo Entnahmeverbot herrscht. Als wenn die auch nur etwas zurücksetzen


Ein kurzes Telefonat und das Problem ist erledigt. 
Gruss ROY


----------



## Elmelone (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Einst fing ich zwei Barsche. Ich nannte sie Michael und Jens.


----------



## nordbeck (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Ein kurzes Telefonat und das Problem ist erledigt.
> Gruss ROY




Negativ. Noch war ja nichts entnommen und für zu viele Ruten kommt keiner. Wenn da toter Fisch gelegen hätte, ok. Aber so wars nicht möglich.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Ok. Hatte ich falsch verstanden.
Wegen den Ruten würde ich auch nicht anrufen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Wander-HH (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Negativ. Noch war ja nichts entnommen und für zu viele Ruten kommt keiner. Wenn da toter Fisch gelegen hätte, ok. Aber so wars nicht möglich.


http://www.hamburger-angler.de/ => Andere Länder / Niederlanden.

Im Gegensatz zu Deutschland erscheint / kontrolliert in den Niederlanden die Polizei und kassiert alles ... vor Ort  :m


----------



## nordbeck (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Das ist in der Theorie schon so, tatsächlich sieht es aber anders aus. Klar wenn kontrolliert wird mit Polizei wird auch Bußgeld erteilt, dafür müssen die aber erstmal anrücken.


----------



## Wander-HH (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Das ist in der Theorie schon so, tatsächlich sieht es aber anders aus. Klar wenn kontrolliert wird mit Polizei wird auch Bußgeld erteilt, dafür müssen die aber erstmal anrücken.


Wie in jedem Land muss auch die niederländische Polizei bei Gesetzesverstösse anrücken. 

Wer glaubt, dass die Gesetze in den Niederlanden lacksig ausgelegt werden, sollte sich mal met der Gesetzgebung in Sachen Alkohol oder Jugendstraftaten vertraut machen. Diese Gesetze ähneln strenge US-Gesetze! #t


----------



## nordbeck (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

jaja, sollte, hätte, würde. in theorie mag das stimmen, tatsächlich kommen sie aber wegen sowas nicht. 

die gesetzgebung ist keineswegs mit der amerikanischen zu vergleichen. während in den usa gerne wegegsperrt wird, liegt der fokus in den niederlanden auf gesellschaftliche integration und finanziellem schröpfen der täter. bei jugendstraftätern wird vorzugsweise arbeitsdienst als mittel der wahl eingesetzt (bureau halt) und ansonsten gibts halt für jeden fliegenschiss drakonische geldstrafen.


----------



## Haesel (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

@Zanderzone:

Ich wohne direkt an der Grenze und glaube mir, wenn das oben schon so in den Bedingungen zum Vispas drin steht, dann wird es wohl so stimmen....aber entnehme ruhig nen Karpfen....ich mache es in den Niederlanden nicht.....und ja meine Kollegen kontrollieren dort öfters an den Gewässern.......


----------



## Boom (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Gut das ich so gut wie garkein Fisch esse, da bleibt mir das leidige Thema zurücksetzen oder nicht erspart!!!
Wenn ich mal was für den Grill haben will fahr ich ne Runde an den Forellenpuff;-)


----------



## zanderzone (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



Haesel schrieb:


> @Zanderzone:
> 
> Ich wohne direkt an der Grenze und glaube mir, wenn das oben schon so in den Bedingungen zum Vispas drin steht, dann wird es wohl so stimmen....aber entnehme ruhig nen Karpfen....ich mache es in den Niederlanden nicht.....und ja meine Kollegen kontrollieren dort öfters an den Gewässern.......



Ich wohne auch direkt an der Grenze und gehe jede Woche in Holland angeln. Ich bin auch für c&r, aber wenn ich bock habe nen Fisch mitzunehmen,  dann mache ich das auch. Wir sind Gäste und sollten  und genauso verhalten.. Was ich auf manchen Seen sehe, treibt mir Tränen  in die Augen.. Aber nen Fisch zu entnehmen ist auch in Holland kein  Problem. Rede hier aber von Zandern und nicht von Karpfen. Nen Hecht würde ich in Holland z.B. auch nicht mitnehmen. Gehört sich dort einfach nicht.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Wie war nochmal das Thema?#c
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Wander-HH (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



zanderzone schrieb:


> ... Ich bin auch für c&r, aber wenn ich bock habe nen Fisch mitzunehmen,  dann mache ich das auch. ...


Der einzigste Fisch den man grundsätzlich überall in den Niederlanden zurücksetzen *muss*, ist der Aal.

Ansonsten sollte man sich bei jedem Gewässer welches man in den Niederlanden beangeln möchte, vorher erkundigen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht sowie Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße beachten. Wie in Deutschland auch und alles ist gut. |rolleyes


----------



## jkc (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Der einzigste Fisch den man grundsätzlich überall in den Niederlanden zurücksetzen *muss*, ist der Aal.
> ...



Was ist mit Wels und Lachs?


----------



## nordbeck (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Ja auch und Neunauge zählt ebenfalls dazu.


----------



## Haesel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*


*Es ist verboten:*
Gefangenen Fisch zu verkaufen;
Mehr als 2 Zander im Besitz haben, soweit nicht anders angegeben;
Aal zu entnehmen. Jeder gefangene Aal muss unmittelbar in das gleiche Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden;
Auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mehr als 15 (!) getötete Süßwasserfische größer als 15 cm zu besitzen;

In Teilen der Niederlande darf man auch höchstens nur einen gefangenen Hecht besitzen, in anderen muß man den Hecht zurücksetzen. Das bestimmt der jeweilige Verband. An Vereinsgewässern kommt noch das jeweilige Vereinsrecht dazu.
In Limburg müssen alle und gefangene Raubfische immer zurückgesetzt werden. Ich wiederhole nochmal, Karpfen muß zurückgesetzt werden.

Deswegen sollte man in Holland genau wissen wo man angelt, denn es gibt zu der generellen Regelung auch noch die Regeln der jeweiligen Verbände.


----------



## Haesel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Äsche, Quappe, Nase, Hasel, Maifisch, Wels, Finte, Europäischer Wels, Meerforelle, Meeresneunauge und der Lachs sind ganzjährig geschützt.


----------



## nordbeck (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



Haesel schrieb:


> *Es ist verboten:*
> Gefangenen Fisch zu verkaufen;
> Mehr als 2 Zander im Besitz haben, soweit nicht anders angegeben;
> Aal zu entnehmen. Jeder gefangene Aal muss unmittelbar in das gleiche Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden;
> ...



in limburg mag das so sein, aber nochmals das gilt nicht für alle regionen. das mit den karpfen steht auch nicht in dem von dir zitierten text.

Vis bewaren / meenemen
 Sommige vissers willen vis levend bewaren  bijvoorbeeld om later een foto te maken van hun vangst, om deze vers te  houden en later op te eten of om deze vis later als (dood) aas te  gebruiken.
 Vis tijdelijk bewaren
 Het tijdelijk bewaren van vissen is wettelijk toegestaan; de Visserijwet 1963  zegt hier niets over. Uiteraard mag vis alleen bewaard worden buiten de  eventueel voor die soort geldende gesloten periode en als de vissen  groter zijn dan de eventueel voor die soort geldende minimummaat.  Let op: een visrechthebbende kan in zijn schriftelijke toestemming  (vergunning) opnemen dat gevangen vis (van bepaalde soorten) direct moet  worden teruggezet.
 VISpas
*Behalve voor de paling, geldt er voor de wateren die zijn opgenomen in de Gezamenlijke Lijst van Nederlandse Viswateren geen algemene voorwaarde dat gevangen vis direct moet worden teruggezet*. Maar binnen een hengelsportfederatie  of bij een specifiek water kan wel als aanvullende voorwaarde zijn  opgenomen dat (bepaalde soorten) vis direct moet worden teruggezet. Dit  zal dan bij de federatieve voorwaarden of bij het betreffende water zijn  vermeld. *De meeste federaties hebben bijvoorbeeld een algeheel verbod  op het in bezit hebben van snoek en karper ingesteld *en een limiet gesteld aan het aantal snoekbaarzen dat een visser in bezit mag hebben.



http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/visserijwet_en_regels/binnenwater/?page=vis_bewaren%2F_meenemen

da steht "die meisten föderationen haben ein entnahmeverbot für karpfen und hech erwirkt. von einem generellen entnahmeverbot steht da nichts.

ferner steht dort, dass es ausser für aal kein landesweites entnahmeverbot gibt, dies aber durch lokale gesetzgebung vorgeschrieben sein kann.


----------



## Haesel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Ja du zitierst das Fischereigesetz......aber hier :
*Verhaltensregeln Sportangelei
*Neben den gesetzlichen Regeln gibt es auch noch Verhaltensregeln im Umgang mit dem Fisch, Blei, Setzkescher und fürs Karpfenfischen (s. Karperstudiegroep Nederland). Und dort spricht man generell vom Entnahmeverbot für Kapfen....ich halte mich dran und gut ist....habe keine Lust weiter mit dir hier zu diskutieren....


----------



## Haesel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------



## nordbeck (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



Haesel schrieb:


> Ja du zitierst das Fischereigesetz......aber hier :
> *Verhaltensregeln Sportangelei
> *Neben den gesetzlichen Regeln gibt es auch noch Verhaltensregeln im Umgang mit dem Fisch, Blei, Setzkescher und fürs Karpfenfischen (s. Karperstudiegroep Nederland). Und dort spricht man generell vom Entnahmeverbot für Kapfen....ich halte mich dran und gut ist....habe keine Lust weiter mit dir hier zu diskutieren....



Gedragscode Sportvisserij
 Sportvisserij Nederland heeft diverse gedragscodes opgesteld. Naast  alle ongeschreven regels die sportvissers onderling hebben opgesteld  zijn er ook namelijk geschreven regels die als *leidraad aan de waterkant  dienen*.


leitfaden am wasser steht dort. von gesetzlicher regelung ist dort nichts zu lesen.
wenn du weiterliest wirst du auch zum hechtangeln diesen leitfaden finden. dort steht geschrieben, dass zb. eine abhakmatte verwendet werden sollte.
entsprechend deiner logik würde jeder gegen die regeln verstoßen der dies nicht tut. das wäre sehr schön, aber leider nicht wahr.


ist ja schön, dass du dich daran hältst. ich mach es ebenfalls, das war aber keinesfalls grundlage unserer "diskussion".



#h


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



Haesel schrieb:


> In Limburg müssen alle und gefangene Raubfische immer zurückgesetzt werden.



Da stimmt so nicht! Du darfst keinen Hecht, nur 2 Zander und insgesamt nicht mehr als 15 Fische mitnehmen.


----------



## Haesel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Lese einfach :

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*



Haesel schrieb:


> Lese einfach :
> 
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm



Habe ich schon dreimal, und da steht nix davon das man keinen Raubfisch mitnehmen darf. 

Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal richtig lesen und nicht alles überfliegen den da steht:



Gilt nur für Teilbereiche der Maas an denen der Fischreibetrieb J.Nelissen van Gasselt V.O.F. die Fischereirechte besitzt:
Gefangene Aale und Raubfische müssen sofort in das gleiche Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden;

Dieser Teilbereich liegt zwischen Tegelen und Bessel das sind nichtmal 10km der Maas wo das gilt, also kann von Limburg nicht die rede sein.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Wenn das Gesetz es erlaubt Fisch x mitzunehmen, dann ist es immer noch erlaubt.
Auch wenn C&R gern gesehen wird, ist es trotzdem nicht verboten hier und da Fisch mit zu nehmen. 

Da kannst du - Haessel - auf den Kopf stellen. So lang jeder gesetzeskonform handelt ist doch alles im Lot.

Und das sind nunmal die Fakten, die schwarz auf weiss stehen! 

PS: in "meinen" Gewässern darf ich einen Hecht und zwei Zander entnehmen. Karpfen (wofür eigentlich?) an einigen Gewässern auch! 

Ob ich das mache, sich das "gehört", ich "drüben" zu Gast bin oder sonstwas: Es ist nicht verboten - und das und nix anderes zählt!


----------



## zorra (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

....allein die Fragestellung..typisch Deutsch....wieviel...in Kg und Stückzahlen....hier nix an Haken kriegen und in Gastländern räubern....und dann noch über Osteuropäer rummeckern.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## nordbeck (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Zorra im Prinzip hast du recht. Der username lässt aber über auf einen eben solchen schließen


----------



## Wander-HH (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Als Niederländer habe noch einmal genau nachgeforscht.

Vorweg, der Link http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge.

Allerdings dieses Gesetz.
"Besluit vrijstelling beschermde dier- en plantensoorten. Geldend op (Gültig ab) 26-02-2014" 
http://wetten.overheid.nl/BWBR0011853/geldigheidsdatum_26-02-2014

Dort sind weiter unten, unter "Bijlage 1", auch Vissen (Fischen) aufgelistet die ganzjährig geschützt sind.

Beekprik / Lampetra planeri / Bachneunauge
Bittervoorn / Rhodeus cericeus / Bitterling
Elrits / Phoxinus phoxinus / Erlitze
Gestippelde alver / Alburnoides bipunctatus / Schneider oder Alandblecke
Grote modderkruiper / Misgurnus fossilis / Der Europäische Schlammpeitzger
Rivierprik / Lampetra fluviatilis / Flussneunauge

"Alle leden met de VISpas mogen op paling blijven vissen, echter er is  een verbod voor het meenemen van paling als u op het water vist dan  onder de VISpas valt. Dus als u op een van de wateren vist die in de  landelijke lijst/ federatieve lijst van viswateren staat, dan mag u er  op vissen maar niet meenemen. U dient alle gevangen aal/paling  onmiddellijk in hetzelfde water terug te zetten"
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/over_ons/contact/default.asp?page=veelgestelde_vragen&id=83

Alle Mitglieder mit einen VISpas dürfen auf Aal angeln, allerdings gibt es ein Verbot Aal mitzunehmen wenn Sie an einem Gewässer angeln welches den VISpas zugehörig ist. Also, wenn Sie an einem Gewässer angeln welches in der Landesliste / "federative lijst" aufgelistet ist, dann dürfen Sie auf Aal angeln aber nicht mitnehmen. Sie müssen alle gevangene Aale sofort im gleichen Gewässer zurücksetzen.

Bei einem Gewässer welches nicht oben in der Liste gelistet ist, können, müssen aber nicht, andere Regeln gültig sein.

Der Wels darf ab dem 28.09.12 gezielt beangelt werden. Für den Lachs habe ich kein Verbot gefunden.

Ein landesweiter Verbot zur Entnahme von Raubfisch oder Karpfen gibt es nicht. Es existieren aber an fast jedem Gewässer andere Regeln. Mal so mal so.

Wer sich also vorher über das zu beangelnde Gewässer informiert erspart sich womöglich Ärger und eine Enttäuschung |rolleyes

Nachtrag:
Es gibt ein "Visplanner" wo man oben links bei "Plaats of postcode" den Ort oder Plz eingeben kann wo man angeln möchte. Dann werden einem die Gewässer zugehörig zu VISpas und weitere Informationen dazu angezeigt. Einfach das Gewässer und anschliessend im Fenster "Meer Info" anklicken. Dann erscheint sogar einen Routenplaner.


----------



## nordbeck (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

lekker laten zitten, haesel weet t toch beter omdat ie nederlanders kent


----------



## Haesel (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Barsche mitnahme*

Nordbeck....da haust du aber einen raus.....

Generell mag es ja sein das es nicht si in den Gesetzen steht.....doch ist ein Gesetz immer nur die Basis und es gibt dazu immer noch weitere Regelungen...und in Holland halt gewisse Verhaltensregeln bzw. Verhaltenskodex....nur ist es müßig darüber weiter zu diskutieren.....ich halte mich ans C&R und gut ist.....somit weiterhin Petri Heil....


----------

